# It Won't Turn On



## kchen (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I have a Gaggia Classic pro recently bought, now it won't turn on.

I press the on button down the lights come up but as soon as I release the button the light goes off.

It was working just fine last night, but this morning it's started to act weird

Thanks everyone


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

kchen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a Gaggia Classic pro recently bought, now it won't turn on.
> 
> ...


 As it's recently purchased, contact the retailer for advice and back to the retailer under warranty if they ask... rather than mess with it


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

There are a number of users reporting this very same issue on different boards with the GCP.

I have yet to read any remedy, so i would agree with @DavecUK here and have it back at the retailers for repair/replacement.

Seems Gaggia have some QA issues here tbh.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

There have been a growing number of RI9480 Classic 2019's that have had the "eco timer board" fail prematurely - resulting in exactly this fault.

I'm working on a simple mod kit to convert the stupid spring-loaded switch to a proper on/off switch (which will also bypass the timer board, and as a side-effect, allow you to use a wifi smartswitch as well) - and should have them available later this week - but if you want to contact the retailer, send your machine back and wait 2-3 weeks for it to return - then that's certainly the route that many others have taken when faced with a similar issue previously - and it's certainly the easy option (at least until it happens again)!


----------



## kchen (Jul 22, 2020)

I've sent them an email the thing is it will be a headache to send it from Ireland back to Poland...

When I dont have a cup of coffee I tend to freak out so I bought your eco timer disable wire mr shades... dont know if that will help


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes, there is a batch of recent Classics with just this issue. I have (had) one, originally delivered early June so manufactured in May.

Mine came from Gaggia Direct who, I believe, are the authorised distributor for UK & Ireland. They sent a courier for it and it was back in action 4 days later with a replacement circuit board.

I don't know if they would be able to help you:

https://www.gaggiadirect.com/

The more radical option would be to replace the power switch with one like the brew/steam switch, and bypass the electronics altogether. You can probably get the switch for peanuts from somewhere like RS components. Obviously your warranty goes out of the window if you do this.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

kchen said:


> I've sent them an email the thing is it will be a headache to send it from Ireland back to Poland...
> When I dont have a cup of coffee I tend to freak out so I bought your eco timer disable wire mr shades... dont know if that will help


No, that won't help (it just disables the timer, but the board has to be working).... you need my 0/1 switch mod - which isn't on the website yet!

Contact me via PM or email or chat via the website if you want to cancel it - the switch mod should be just a few more days and that should be your quick solution!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Stox said:


> Yes, there is a batch of recent Classics with just this issue. I have (had) one, originally delivered early June so manufactured in May.
> Mine came from Gaggia Direct who, I believe, are the authorised distributor for UK & Ireland. They sent a courier for it and it was back in action 4 days later with a replacement circuit board.
> I don't know if they would be able to help you:
> https://www.gaggiadirect.com/
> The more radical option would be to replace the power switch with one like the brew/steam switch, and bypass the electronics altogether. You can probably get the switch for peanuts from somewhere like RS components. Obviously your warranty goes out of the window if you do this.


It's not quite as simple as just swapping the switch - as you still then have to flick it on/off to turn on, and then on/off to turn it off again - you need additional wiring and knowledge to bypass the eco timer board completely (unless your timer board has already failed that is!)

I'm working on a small cheap kit to replace the switch and provide the necessary wiring and info to do it properly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

MrShades said:


> It's not quite as simple as just swapping the switch - as you still then have to flick it on/off to turn on, and then on/off to turn it off again - you need additional wiring and knowledge to bypass the eco timer board completely (unless your timer board has already failed that is!)
> 
> I'm working on a small cheap kit to replace the switch and provide the necessary wiring and info to do it properly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes - I realise that. The aim would be to make it work like an 'old' Classic without the timer. Gaggia Direct sorted me out very quickly: they told me Gaggia had changed supplier for the circuit board and the fix was to revert to the 'old' board. I don't have a problem with the timer being there for my usage of the machine so I'm happy to keep it as 'stock' as possible in order to get support on the 3 year warranty. If I find I want things like temperature and pressure control/monitoring in the future I think I would look to upgrade to a machine with those features.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

It was pretty obvious that something had changed recently - as those boards have been in use since 2015 and I don't recall ever hearing of anyone complaining of similar power issues previously. It's good that Gaggia UK have acknowledged this.

I guess in the ongoing drive to reduce component costs someone went a bit too far.

See this post :

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?/topic/53648-Gaggia-Classic-2019---simply-turn-it-on-and-off%2E%2E%2E%2E-great-for-WiFi-smart-switches%2E

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pd53 (May 21, 2020)

Same happened me -

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53434-gaggia-classic-won%E2%80%99t-turn-on/?do=embed

Gaggia Direct sorted it without issue.


----------

